# International Kong Soo Do Association



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 5, 2011)

http://iksda.8m.com/



> The International Kong Soo Do Association is dedicated to the promotion and preservation of traditional Korean martial arts in the form of practical self-defense skill.



Originally created for instructors and practitioners of Taekwondo who wished to focus solely on self-defense, the association has attracted both instructors and practitioners in other Korean arts such as Hapkido.  The association does not interfere in the day-to-day running of any member school, instead it offers practical self-defense resources and continuing education in the form of online discussions (http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148245 and http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148251/1784262), Annual seminars and online articles (http://iksda.8m.com/rich_text_6.html).


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 2, 2012)

I wanted to add an update concerning the IKSDA.  Recently the IKSDA was approached by two Hapkido schools, one Tang Soo Do school and one Taekwondo school in regards to joining.  The goals and focus of the IKSDA i.e. traditional self-defense were their goals as well.  Originally, the IKSDA was TKD/HKD folks that simply changed the label of the art to Kong Soo Do and was a close association of schools here in the U.S. and Australia.  However, after much discussion, it was decided that the IKSDA should be opened up to include TKD, HKD and TSD schools that have the same goals and focus without requiring them to change the name of their art to KSD.  The feelings of the IKSDA Director and Master's Council is that the actual label used is not nearly as important as the goals and focus i.e. non-political, non-sport, traditional self-defense instruction and support system.

Additionally, since the IKSDA has never been about $, the fee structure has been reduced to $5 for initial membership and $5 for promotions.  This reflects our belief that the quality of the individual is not determined by a piece of paper, but rather their skill and experience.  In these economic times we just couldn't see charging large sums of money for a piece of paper that is simply a documentation of a person's hard work.  

If anyone has any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 12, 2013)

Just to update, the IKSDA is open to all traditional Korean arts and the semi annual seminars are open to everyone looking for mat time and specific self defense training.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 7, 2013)

New update:

GM Dunn (Director and GM of the IKSDA) has announced his retirement.  According to IKSDA regulations, the Director upon his retirement appoints his successor.   I was a very surprised but very honored that GM Dunn appointed me as his successor.  I was, too be honest, shocked and a bit speechless when I found out.  So as of yesterday I am officially the new IKSDA Director and GM.  I will be striving to uphold his standard of excellence and to honor him, attempt to exceed it (I feel that is the highest honor a student can do for his/her instructor).  The IKSDA will continue to be open to all Korean arts that seek a governing authority and SD focus/training without the expense.  The IKSDA HQ has moved from Oklahoma to Florida so that I can personally attend to any and all administrative matters.

Any questions, please feel free to ask here, on Martial Warrior, by PM or email me.  Thank you.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Apr 6, 2014)

A _*Guest Book *_page has been added to the IKSDA website.  We'd love to have other martial artists drop by and leave their comments.  Thank you. 

http://iksda.8m.com/guest_book.html


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 12, 2014)

The IKSDA website took a dump due to the host server making an error.  As such, I've decided not to continue with them.  We've placed all of the IKSDA information here:  Martial Warrior - excoboard.com

We felt this was a better option as it provides immediate feedback to questions, comments or discussion.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Mar 26, 2015)

International Kong Soo Do Association

Found a new host that we liked and gave us the options we were looking for so the IKSDA has a new web home.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 26, 2015)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Just to update, the IKSDA is open to all traditional Korean arts and the semi annual seminars are open to everyone looking for mat time and specific self defense training.


|
Makes me want to switch to Korean arts.....


----------



## Instructor (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been training Korean arts for a very long time, I love them.  The IKSDA folks are good people.


----------

